# Config molette

## dcro

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Voici ma config. Dans cette situation ma souris est comme folle. Je suis donc obligé de revenir à "PS/2" mais dans ce cas plus de molette.

----------

## Bouiaw

Déjà eu le problème. D'après mes souvenirs, il s'agit d'un conflit avec gpm. Essaye de le supprimer pour voir ce que ça donne ...

----------

## SuperTomate

Tu peux aussi essayer le protocole MouseManPlusPS/2 :

Option "Protocol"    "MouseManPlusPS/2"

----------

